# Two Streams, Two Locations, One Account



## bgroth393 (Jun 8, 2015)

I have searched the forums and don't see an answer to this question.

I have been a longtime slingbox user looking to get away from the large number of devices connected to various networks and overall looking at ways to simplify things. That being said i have a number of Tivos (Roamio and two premieres) at Location 1 i have a premiere at location 2, these locations are states apart so i cant try this easily. 

I have the builtin Tivo Stream at location 1 (in the roamio) and at Location 2 i just purchased a new stream and plugged it in (there is a single premiere at this location). I am now only able to download content from the stream at location 2. 

My question is:

Does anyone have a similar setup? i am hoping that the stream at location 1 simply needs a restart and i will ultimately be able to stream from location 2 when i am at location 1 (or anywhere for that matter). 

Does anyone know if there is a limitation restricting each account to only one stream from one location?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

All have to be on the same MAK.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

bgroth393 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a limitation restricting each account to only one stream from one location?


I have two plus' with built in streams at different locations, on one account with the same MAK and I can stream from either.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah you'll have to go through the setup in the app and pick the stream that's physically at the location where the TiVo you want to use it, but other then that it should work. The first time you do the setup you have to be on the local network, but after that it should work remotely.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah you'll have to go through the setup in the app and pick the stream that's physically at the location where the TiVo you want to use it, but other then that it should work. The first time you do the setup you have to be on the local network, but after that it should work remotely.


Another point that I have observed is that the setup on the local network only needs to be done once per stream, even if you have multiple client devices. I did the local setup using one Android phone, and I could then set up another client remotely. One stream, one local setup, two client devices.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mae said:


> I have two plus' with built in streams at different locations, on one account with the same MAK and I can stream from either.


Ditto


----------



## bgroth393 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. I obviously have done the configurations at both locations but since adding the second stream I am no longer able to use the first stream (error 0x207). I don't use this function all that often (usually just sling box) so I don't know if the 207 error is related to the new stream or some other problem. I was able to vpn back to my home network this evening and restart my home stream (built in to a roamio plus) but that did not solve the problem. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Have you looked on the TiVo support page for what error 0x207 is? If it's not there I would call or chat with them to see.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

bgroth393 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I obviously have done the configurations at both locations but since adding the second stream I am no longer able to use the first stream (error 0x207). I don't use this function all that often (usually just sling box) so I don't know if the 207 error is related to the new stream or some other problem. I was able to vpn back to my home network this evening and restart my home stream (built in to a roamio plus) but that did not solve the problem. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


was this problem ever fixed for you? I have a tivo roamio at one house and out of home streaming was working fine. Today I installed a tivo stream at another house connected to my tivo premiere and now I am getting error 0x207 as well.

Does tivo not let you have 2 out of home streams on the same account or in 2 different locations? Will calling Tivo fix the problem or do I need to move the premiere and stream to a different account?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think they do. They use a proxy which associates your account with a specific Stream. I think you have to go through the whole setup process for the Stream each time you want to use the Stream that's in the other location or it will attempt to connect the Stream in one location to the TiVo in the other and you'll get an error. 

Perhaps a better option would be to separate the TiVos and Streams in one location onto their own account. Then in the app you can log in to the account with the TiVo who's content you want to watch. TiVo can do this pretty easily if you call them.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Perhaps a better option would be to separate the TiVos and Streams in one location onto their own account. Then in the app you can log in to the account with the TiVo who's content you want to watch. TiVo can do this pretty easily if you call them.


yea I figured that was my only option. It was nice being able to have both tivos on one account so I could just select the tivo I wanted quickly from the dropdown menu.

Having to log out and login to a different account can be frustrating if i'm trying to do something quickly but I guess that's the only way to do it.


----------

